# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Սեր, զգացմունքներ, ռոմանտիկա >  Սիրո Խոստովանություն

## JAVA

:Love:   :Love:  Այստեղ եկեք գրենք թե ինչպես մեր սիրելիին ՍԵՐ կխոստովանենք :Love:   :Love:  

և ով կարիք ունի``<Ամանչում է ասել,ձևը չգիտի,և այլն..........> բոլորով միասին օգնենք. :Cool:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Իմ կարծիքով, ընդհանրապես որևէ մեկին սիրո խոստովանություն անելու հարցում խորհուրդ տալու համար հարկավոր է գոնե որոշ չափով ճանաչել այն մարդուն, ում համար որ նախատեսվում է տվյալ խոստովանությունը։  :Think:  
Ինչպես ցանկացած հարցում, այստեղ էլ պետք է անհատական մոտեցում ցուցաբերել, որովհետև միևնույն խոստովանությունը տարբեր մարդիկ տարբեր ձևով կարող են ընդունել։ Թվում է, թե դրանք միայն խոսքեր են, բայց իրականում, որքան էլ տարօրինակ թվա, շատ դեպքերում հենց խոստովանության ձևից է կախված լինում սիրած էակի պատասխանը, քանի որ խոստովանության որոշ ձևեր լսելուց մարդ կարող է այն աստիճան խրտնել կամ հիասթափվել խոստովանողից, որ, նույնիսկ չնայած մինչ այդ տվյալ մարդու նկատմամբ ունեցած համակրանքին, նրան, շատ կներեք, ուղղակի գրողի ծոցն ուղարկի...  :Angry2:  
Կամ հակառակը՝ երբեմն խոստովանությունը կարող է այնքան յուրօրինակ ու ռոմանտիկ լինել, որ հենց միայն այդ խոստովանությունը լսելով՝ մարդն ակամա սիրահարվի խոստովանողին... դա էլ, անկասկած, կախված է մարդու ռոմանտիկության աստիճանից։ 
Բացի դրանից, սիրո խոստովանությունը կարող է ամենևին էլ խոսքային ձև չունենալ. սեր կարելի է խոստովանել նաև առանց բառերի, բայց դա, իհարկե, ավելի մեծ նրբանկատություն ու ինչ-որ տեղ նաև երևակայություն է պահանջում, էլ չեմ խոսում ռոմանտիկության մասին...   :Rolleyes: 
Այնպես որ սիրած էակին սեր խոստովանելուց առաջ մի լավ կշռադատեք թե նրա բնավորությունը, թե ճաշակը, թե նախասիրությունները՝ միաժամանակ չմոռանալով, իհարկե, նաև ձեր սկզբունքներն ու նախասիրությունները։  :Wink:

----------


## Արշակ

Իսկ ամենակարևորը երևի անկեղծությունն է :Love:

----------


## Prince

Isk im kartsiqov hima romantikan ajnqan e anhetatsman ezrin gtnvum, vor siro xostovanutjunn el arhestakanoren mxvum e depi 2-6 plan  :Sad: . Daghan e bajts past. Es im sepakan portsits em asum. Axjikneri hamar hima romantik siro xostovanutjun@ uxaki dartsel e tulutjan chapanish. Portsem aveli parz batsatrel tvjal mitqs. Erb txan ir zgatsmunqner@ portsum e artahajtel, da lini banastextsutjamb, te gexetsik xosqerov axjikner@ da ditum en, vorpes tulutjun txaji koxmits. Tsavoq chhaskanalov, vor ajn mard@ vor@ i vichaki e zgal, aravel evs artahajtel ir zgatsmunqner@, shat ujex mard e, vorovhetev kjanqi voch mi paraga chi karoxatsel btatsnel nra zgatsmunqner@. Mi xosqov shat ktsankanai vor mer axjikneri mej norits veratsnver mi pokr romantika...  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:  

*Զգուշացում: Խնդրում ենք, գրեք հայերեն տառերով: Եթե ինչ-որ պատճառով հայերեն մեքենագրելու հետ կապված դժվարություններ կան, ապա առաջարկում ենք օգտագործել տրանսլիտի ձևափոխիչը:*

----------


## Ուլուանա

Prince, գուցե ձեզ բախտ չի վիճակվել հանդիպել ռոմանտիկ աղջիկների, բայց այդպիսիք, հավատացեք, հիմա էլ կան։  :Wink:  Համաձայն եմ, ռոմանտիկան ներկայումս տարբեր պատճառներով երկրորդ պլան է մղվել, բայց քանի դեռ կյանքը շարունակվում է, «չոր ու ցամաք», շահամոլ մարդկանց կողքին միշտ էլ կլինեն նաև ռոմանտիկ մարդիկ։  :Smile:  
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է աղջիկների՝ սեր խոստովանելուն, ապա, իմ խորին համոզմամբ, դա էլ է կախված նրանից, թե ինչպիսին է այն տղամարդը, որին աղջիկը մտադիր է սեր խոստովանել։ Ես, օրինակ, սկզբունքորեն դեմ չեմ, որ աղջիկն առաջին քայլն անի, բայց, իմ կարծիքով, ցավոք, շատ քիչ տղամարդիկ կան, որոնց արժե սեր խոստովանել։ 
Այնուամենայնիվ, որոշ դեպքերում ոչ միայն կարելի է, այլև պետք է, որ առաջին քայլը աղջիկն անի, որովհետև տղաներ կան, որոնք, սիրելով կամ սիրահարված լինելով հանդերձ, իրենց խառնվածքից ելնելով, դժվարանում են խոստովանություն անել։ Այդպիսի դեպքերում, կարծում եմ, պետք է աղջիկը նրանց օգնության հասնի՝ նախաձեռնություն իր վրա վերցնելով, եթե, իհարկե, սիրում է տվյալ տղամարդուն։  :Tongue:

----------


## Հովիկ

Սիրո մասին բազմաթիվ գրքեր կան գրված, որոնք սովորեցնում են խոսել սիրո մասին, բայց ոչ սիրել /չեմ հիշում, թե որտեղ եմ կարդացել/:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ժամանակին ինչ-որ մեկն ինձ պատմել է, որ ինչ-որ տեղ կարդացել է մի շատ հետաքրքիր բան: Մեր սեռը ըստ սիրելու տեսակի բաժանվում է 4 խմբի: Մեկը սիրում է ժամանակ, մյուսը՝ նվերներ, երրորդը՝ բառեր, իսկ չորրորդը չեմ հիշում: Ըստ դրա էլ տվյալ մարդու վրա կարող է ազդել սիրո խոստովանությունը: Օրինակ, եթե նվերներ սիրող տիպն է, ինչքան ուզում ես բառեր շռայլիր: Միևնույն ե, ուշադրության չես արժանանա: Այնպես որ ամեն մեկի հետ պետք է իր "լեզվով" խոսել:

----------


## Narinfinity

Սիրո խոստովանությունը իմ կարծիքով, պետք է  լինի  ոչ թե  զգացմունքներով անկեղծ բացվելը , այլ նաև ինչ որ  հետաքրքիր "սյուժե " կամ թաքնված իմաստ պարունակի իր մեջ , բայց միևնույն ժամանակ պետք է լինի պարզ հասկանալի կամ ոչ երկար:  :Ok:  
Իսկ խոստովանոիթյուն  բառը ես կփոխեի սիրո հաճոյախոսություն կամ էլ սիրուց ծնված ապրումների , զգացմունքների պատմություն բառերով , իսկ մի բառով `սիրո նվիրում   :Shok:  :

Սիրում եմ աչերդ լուսե,
Աշխարհն եմ սիրում նրանց մեջ,
Եվ ջերմ քո սրտում այն հուրը , կարծես
Իմ հոգում դարձավ շքեղ մի փարոս,
Հաղթական կամար , երկնային այգի ,լի քնքուշ զարդով, բույրով քո չքնաղ :

Սիրեցի շուրթերդ անմեղ,
Նման ծով ալիքների ` իրար զուսպ փարվող ,
Համբույրիդ տենչով ճախրեցի երկար ,
Գարնան պես ամուր ցանկացա գրկել ,
Անձրևի պես տաք ցանկացա փարվել,
Խաղաղ վարսերդ ` թռչնակի թևեր ...

Ներեցեք թե երկար և ... ստացվեց :   :Love:

----------


## Մասսագետ

> իսկ չորրորդը չեմ հիշում:


չորրորդը նույնպես բաժանվում է 4 խմբի՝ փող, լավ ավտո, լավ "պապա", չորրորդը չեմ հիշում: Իսկ տղաների դեպքում, ավտոյի փոխարեն, լավ հետույքն էլ կբավարարեր:
Լավ միջոց կա սեր խոստովանելու. զանգում ասում ես. «Ես քեզ սիրում եմ», որ չտեսնես էդ պահին նրա դեմքի  :Sad:  այսպիսի արտահայտությունը, որը իր հերթին նշանակում է. « Բայց ախր մենք ընկերներ ենք, հիմա ի՞նչ ասեմ, որ էս ապուշի սիրտը չկոտրեմ»

----------


## Գեվորգ

ես բացարձակապես վստահ եմ, որ առանց սիրո խոստովանության կարելի է ավելի մեծ հաջողությունների հասնել կանանց հետ, _մանավանդ ժամանակակից կանաց հետ_, քան  ցույց տալով հանուն նրա  <<սխրանքներ >>  գործելու պատրաստակամությունը:
Մարդը պայքարում է նրա համար ինչ չունի, իսկ այն ինչ ունի, որպես օրենք չի գնահատվում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մեր թատրոնի ռեժիսորն ասում է, որ կարիք չկա ասելու, թե հենց հիմա սիրո մասին ենք խոսում: Մի պիեսում մեկը մեկին ասում է. «Գնացքդ ե՞րբ է մեկնելու»: Մյուսն էլ ինչ-որ պատասխան է տալիս, բայց այստեղ իրականում նրանք սիրո մասին են խոսում: Հանդիսատեսը դա հասկանում է:

----------

Ֆոտոն (29.07.2009)

----------


## otar

եթե ես գրեմ այն մարդու անունը ում ես սիրում եմ, անիմաստ կլինի, քանի որ նա երբեք սա չի կարդա... բայց ես իրեն ասել եմ որ սիրում եմ  :Shok:

----------


## NINOK

Չեմ կարող սիրո խոստովանություն անել , :Smile:  քանի որ հիմա սիրահարված չեմ.

----------


## Narinfinity

Կանայք շատ ուշադրության և նրբության կարիք ունեն:
Սիրո խոստովանություն կարող է լինել նուրբ վերաբերմունքը , բայց իհարկե պետք է մի քիչ տվյալ աղջկա ճաշակն ու նախասիրություններն իմանալ , որ համով ստացվի :
Ես սիրում եմ նվերներ մատուցել , ավելի ճիշտ հաճելի և անմոռաց լինելուն հավակնող անակնկալներ մատուցել սիրած աղջկան և նաև սիրում եմ նաև մնալ նրանից հեռու , որ կարոտեմ նրան , իսկ դա ինձ համար նոր հետաքրքրության և սիրո կանչի ուժն է  հասանելի և ակնառու դարձնում :
Հետո երբ սիրահարվում ես , սկսում ես մտածել թե ինչով կարող ես հավերժացնել քո սերը :
Ես զգացել եմ , որ պետք չե շատ ուժեղ , խելքից դուրս սիրել հենց մեկին և միաժամանակ պետք չե թեթևակի սիրել բոլորին , բայց չի ստացվել , քանի որ կարծես թե ուզում ես ինչ-որ ֆիլմի նման ամբողջացնել և հավերժացնել սերդ և սիրած մարդուն , որը էլի հենց նույն բախտի խնդիր է, չնայած լինում են պահեր երբ կարող ենք իրական հնարավորություն ունենալ կատարել ճիշտ և արժանի ընտրություն , կախված մեր կյանքը և նրա մեջ շատը ճանաչելու տաղանդից կամ սովորածից...

Եթե սիրես , ապա սրտով ,
Թե չսիրես , ապա թեթև,
Բայց որ ապրես , ապա խաղաղ ,
Կամ նվիրվես հոգով արդար ,

Սրտով սիրես կամ կամաչես , 
Ջինջ աչերով ,ծով խնդությամբ,
Ճախրես դու վեր , ազատ ցնծաս,
Երգես  հավերժ , անուշ խնդաս,

Առաջ նետվես , շտապես այնքան ,
Որ չկորցնես հանկարծ  ճամփան ,
Գեթ խենթանաս սիրուց այրող,
Եվ գրկելով քնքուշ ամուր ,
Մերթ արտասվես , ժպտաս հենց լուռ, 
Հիշես նրան  ծաղկի նման , 
Այգում տեսնես  ու արբենաս , 
Գերվես բույրով  :Smile:   և համբուրես : :Blush:

----------


## Jirayr24

Tsanotutyan hamar lav jamanak e garun@, erb shurjn aemn inch kendananum e, amar@, erb sksvum e anpatasxatvutyan sezon@, ashun@, qani vor tarin avartvum e, ev miaynak mnalu herankar@ vaxecnum e, ev dzmer@ erb jermutyan evkrqi papag ka.

----------


## Dr. M

> Բոլոր գրառումները կարդացի… Արտահայտեմ սեփական կարծիքս սեր խոստովանելու  հետ կապված…
> Պետք է սեր խոստովանել ՄԻԱՅՆ այն ժամանակ, երբ նա՝ ում պատրաստվում ես սեր խոստովանել՝ քո նկատմամբ անտարբեր չէ, հակառակ դեպքում 99%-ով համոզված եմ՝ ձեր սերը փոխադարձ չի դառնա… Ընդհանրապես կարծում եմ, որ սերը «պարտավոր է» լինել փոխադարձ, հակառակ դեպքում այն կորցնում է իմաստը… Ի՞նչ իմաստ ունի անհույս տառապել… եկել եմ այն եզրակացության, որ իմաստ ՉՈՒՆԻ… Քանի որ գտնում եմ, որ իսկական սերը պետք է փոխադարձ լինի՝ ուրեմն խոստովանելուց առաջ արդեն համարյա պարզ պետք է լինի, որ այն փոխադարձ է…
> 
> իսկ ինչպե՞ս ասել սիրո մասին… կարծում եմ՝ պետք չէ գրել ո՛չ բանաստեղծություններ, ո՛չ սիրո խոստովանություն պարունակող նամակներ… ամեն դեպքում ես հաստատ նման ձևով չեմ արտահայտի իմ սերը որևէ մեկի նկատմամբ: Պետք չէ ինքնախաբեյությամբ զբաղվել… սերը չի ծնվում առաջին հայացքից ու ոչ էլ առաջին հանդիպման ժամանակ: Սերը խոստովանելու համար այն պետք է բավականաչափ հասունացած լինի, իսկ եթե այդ նախապայմանը կա՝ ուրեմն դրական պատասխանն «անխուսափելի է»՝  անկախ խոստովանության ձևից… Սիրտս թելադրում է անկեղծանալ… չեմ ուզում նրան դեմ գնալ… Ասեմ, թե ինչպե՞ս եմ պատկերացնում այն սիրո խոստովանությունը, որն անելու եմ ՆՐԱՆ, ում գուցե դեռ չեմ ճանաչում կամ ճանաչում եմ՝ չգիտակցելով, որ հենց ՆԱ է…
> 
> Մեր հերթական հանդիպումից հետո կզգամ, որ սիրում եմ ՆՐԱՆ… եթե նույնիսկ այդ պահին իմ սերը փոխադարձ էչէ, ապա ևս մի քանի հանդիպում անց այն ԿԴԱՌՆԱ փոխադարձ… ինչպես որ ես, այնպես էլ ՆԱ կհասկանանք, որ սիրում ենք միմյանց… էլ ի՞նչ խոսքեր են անհրաժեշտ… նման պետքերում ամեն ինչ ավելի պարզ է,  քան ապակու վրայով դեպի ներքև սլացող անձրևի կաթիլը… գուցե հերթական հանդիպման ժամանակ փորձեմ առօրյա թեմաներից մեկից անցում անել դեպի ՄԵՐ զգացմունքերին… Բնականաբար կսկեմ անվստահ տոնով.
> -Գիտես, …(դադար 5-6 վայրկյան… լսում եմ միայն սրտիս զարկերի ձայնը) 
> -Գիտեմ…
> ՎԵՐՋ ամեն ինչ արդեն պարզ է… ոչ մի ավելորդ բառ…


ԵԹԵ ԿԱՐՈՂ ԵՍ ԱՅԴՊԵՍ.............. (որ մի քանի հանդիպում հետո նա էլ քեզ սիրի) ՀԱԼԱԼ Է ՔԵԶ  :Hands Up: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
ԿԱՐԾՈՒՄ ԵՄ ՆԱԽԱՆՁՈՂՆԵՐ ԿՈՒՆԵՆԱՍ ՇՈՒՏՈՎ  :LOL:

----------


## Second Chance

Վայ այս թեման ոնց չէի նկատել  :Love:  
վաղը լրիվ մանրամասն կկարդամ :LOL:  :Blush:

----------


## Belle

> Բնականաբար կսկեմ անվստահ տոնով.
> -Գիտես, …(դադար 5-6 վայրկյան… լսում եմ միայն սրտիս զարկերի ձայնը) 
> -Գիտեմ…
> ՎԵՐՋ ամեն ինչ արդեն պարզ է… ոչ մի ավելորդ բառ…


 :Hands Up:   Շաաատ լավ է: Թող բոլորին այսպիսի սեր բաժին ընկնի:  :Love: 
Բայց սա իդեալական տարբերակ է, որ ոչ միշտ է լինում:  

Իսկ ես սիրո խոստովանությունը պատկերացնում եմ առանց ընդհանարապես բառերի: Միայն հայացքով ասել այդ "-գիտես" -ն ու "-գիտեմ"-ը:  :Love:

----------


## Script

> Մեր հերթական հանդիպումից հետո կզգամ, որ սիրում եմ ՆՐԱՆ… եթե նույնիսկ այդ պահին իմ սերը փոխադարձ էչէ, ապա ևս մի քանի հանդիպում անց այն ԿԴԱՌՆԱ փոխադարձ… ինչպես որ ես, այնպես էլ ՆԱ կհասկանանք, որ սիրում ենք միմյանց… էլ ի՞նչ խոսքեր են անհրաժեշտ… նման պետքերում ամեն ինչ ավելի պարզ է,  քան ապակու վրայով դեպի ներքև սլացող անձրևի կաթիլը… գուցե հերթական հանդիպման ժամանակ փորձեմ առօրյա թեմաներից մեկից անցում անել դեպի ՄԵՐ զգացմունքերին… Բնականաբար կսկեմ անվստահ տոնով.
> -Գիտես, …(դադար 5-6 վայրկյան… լսում եմ միայն սրտիս զարկերի ձայնը) 
> -Գիտեմ…
> ՎԵՐՋ ամեն ինչ արդեն պարզ է… ոչ մի ավելորդ բառ…


Իմ կարծիքով «գիտես...գիտեմ»-ը ամենա ամենա տարբերակնա,ես էլ եմ ուզում :Sad: :Ինքս շատ զգացմունքային մարդ եմ ու անհնարա չնկատել իմ սիրահարվածությունը, հատկապես ես ընդհանրապես չեմ թաքցնում,ու շատ շուտ էլ նկատում եմ երբ ինձ են համակրում, խոսքերը ավելորդ են, կարելիա ուղակի համբուրվել :LOL:

----------


## Սամվել

> Շաաատ լավ է: Թող բոլորին այսպիսի սեր բաժին ընկնի: 
> Բայց սա իդեալական տարբերակ է, որ ոչ միշտ է լինում:  
> 
> Իսկ ես սիրո խոստովանությունը պատկերացնում եմ առանց ընդհանարապես բառերի: Միայն հայացքով ասել այդ "-գիտես" -ն ու "-գիտեմ"-ը:


Է Չէ ես ճշգիրտ գիտություններ սիրող մարդ եմ, մինչև կարգին փաստեր չլինի չեմ ինձ հույս չեմ տա :LOL:  ասենք իրա խոսքերը:

Օֆֆ էս վերջերս սկսել եմ համարել որ պետքա սեր խոստովանել քանի հլը շատ րես սիրահարվել  :LOL: 

Թե չէ միշտ ձգում էի էնքան մինչև վերջում մերժվելուց հետո մի տարի էլ ուշքի էի գալիս  :LOL: 

Օրինակ ժողովուրդ շատ անկապա՞ որ ՍՄՍ գրես  :Think: 
Մարդ էս չի ստացվում խոսքերով ասելը  :Xeloq: 


Հ.Գ. Կներեք թեման լրիվ չեմ կարդացել, չեմ հասցնում  :Xeloq:

----------


## Dayana

> Է Չէ ես ճշգիրտ գիտություններ սիրող մարդ եմ, մինչև կարգին փաստեր չլինի չեմ ինձ հույս չեմ տա ասենք իրա խոսքերը:
> 
> Օֆֆ էս վերջերս սկսել եմ համարել որ պետքա սեր խոստովանել քանի հլը շատ րես սիրահարվել 
> 
> Թե չէ միշտ ձգում էի էնքան մինչև վերջում մերժվելուց հետո մի տարի էլ ուշքի էի գալիս 
> 
> Օրինակ ժողովուրդ շատ անկապա՞ որ ՍՄՍ գրես 
> Մարդ էս չի ստացվում խոսքերով ասելը 
> 
> ...


Ավելի լավա ՍՄՍ-ի փոխարեն մի սիրուն բացիկ ուղարկի   :Wink:  որի վրա ուղղակի կարող ես գրել "Սիրում եմ շատ , քո Սամվել " լավ ստացվեց չէ՞ ։ Մենակ չասես լավ էլ իմ փոխարեն գրել ես միանգամից ուղարկի  :LOL:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ավելի լավա ՍՄՍ-ի փոխարեն մի սիրուն բացիկ ուղարկի   որի վրա ուղղակի կարող ես գրել "Սիրում եմ շատ , քո Սամվել " լավ ստացվեց չէ՞ ։ Մենակ չասես լավ էլ իմ փոխարեն գրել ես միանգամից ուղարկի


Փաստորեն անկապ եմ  :Sad:  :LOL: 

Բայց լուրջ ՍՄՍը իրոք տենց տգեղա  :Think: 
Կյանքում առերես չեմ կարեցել ասել ինչոր մտածում եմ: կեցցեն տեղեկատվաակն տեխնոլոհիաները  :Hands Up: 

Չէ լավ չեմ զղջում  :Love:  շատ էլ լավ էր  :Tongue:

----------


## Belle

> Է Չէ ես ճշգիրտ գիտություններ սիրող մարդ եմ, մինչև կարգին փաստեր չլինի չեմ ինձ հույս չեմ տա ասենք իրա խոսքերը:


 :Shok:  սիրող աչքերից էլ լավ փաստ? եթե տեսնես հաստատ կհավատաս, խասքերից մեծ արժեք ունեն` ըստ իս:   :Love:

----------


## Script

> Օրինակ ժողովուրդ շատ անկապա՞ որ ՍՄՍ գրես 
> Մարդ էս չի ստացվում խոսքերով ասելը


Չէ է ինչ ՍՄՍ, _եթե ասելու էս_, կանգնի ու ուղիղ աչքերին նայելով գոռա,որ սիրում ես,թէ չէ ՍՄՍ-ն որնա :Shout:

----------


## Սամվել

> սիրող աչքերից էլ լավ փաստ? եթե տեսնես հաստատ կհավատաս, խասքերից մեծ արժեք ունեն` ըստ իս:


Եսիմ է, ես երևումա էտքան էլ լավ չեմ աչքերը իրարից տարբերելուց  :Smile: 

Բայց տենցելա եղել, աչքերին խաբնվելով օրինակ  :LOL: 
Իսկ եթե լուրջ ապա սենց կասեմ: 
Երբ սիրահարված ես / համենայն դեպս ես/ քեզ համար ցանկացած հայացք կարող է փոխադարձության ձգացմունք առաջացնել: Ու շա՜տ դժվար է տարբերել որն է իրական իսկ որը ոչ:

----------


## Second Chance

> Չէ է ինչ ՍՄՍ, _եթե ասելու էս_, կանգնի ու ուղիղ աչքերին նայելով գոռա,որ սիրում ես,թէ չէ ՍՄՍ-ն որնա


 :Shok:  չէ չէ չգոռաս հանկարծ

եթե իսկապես քաշվում ես կարող ես սմս-ի միջոցով ասել որ իր են  անձնական շատ լուրջ բան ունես ասելու  :Wink:  դե ինքը արդեն կհասկանա ինչ պետքա ասես  ու քո համարձակությունն էլ կավելանա ու հանդիպման ժամանակ ամենինչ իրան իրան կլինի :Smile:  ու եթե միքիչ էլ հուզվես ոչինչ դա բնականա ու ավելի լավա քան կեղծ ինքնավտհությունը :Wink:

----------


## Script

> չէ չէ չգոռաս հանկարծ


Բայց ինչի չգոռա :Think:  Իմ համար որ գոռային, ես ինձ լավ կզգայի :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

> Բայց ինչի չգոռա Իմ համար որ գոռային, ես ինձ լավ կզգայի


Ահա գոռալ այն էլ կասկադի էն արդեն մանումենտ հասած բարձր կետից  :Wink: 
Չէ է Սամվել, եթե ուզում ես ՍՄՍ գրել գրի, դա էլ լավ եղանակ է  :Smile:  վատը չէ։ Միայն թե ասա, գուցե վաղն էլ գրես որ ոչ միայն 100-ներ ես ստանում այլ սիրային նամակներ  :Wink:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Մմս-ի տարբերակը վատը  չի ,ես էլ որ տղա լինեի ու ամաչեի արտահայտել իմ զգացմունքները սիրած էակի նկատմամբ ,մմս կգրեի ,բայց անհայտ համարից ու չէի ներկայանա , մի որոշ ժամանակ հետո նման հարաբերության զարգացման ընթացքին հետևելով  , կներկայանի ու արդեն ինքը չէր կարողանա  ոչ մի տեղ պախկվեր լօօօօօլ   :Lol2:  , հմայքիս զոհը կդառնար ...  :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

> Բոլոր գրառումները կարդացի… Արտահայտեմ սեփական կարծիքս սեր խոստովանելու  հետ կապված…
> Պետք է սեր խոստովանել ՄԻԱՅՆ այն ժամանակ, երբ նա՝ ում պատրաստվում ես սեր խոստովանել՝ քո նկատմամբ անտարբեր չէ, հակառակ դեպքում 99%-ով համոզված եմ՝ ձեր սերը փոխադարձ չի դառնա… Ընդհանրապես կարծում եմ, որ սերը «պարտավոր է» լինել փոխադարձ, հակառակ դեպքում այն կորցնում է իմաստը… Ի՞նչ իմաստ ունի անհույս տառապել… եկել եմ այն եզրակացության, որ իմաստ ՉՈՒՆԻ… Քանի որ գտնում եմ, որ իսկական սերը պետք է փոխադարձ լինի՝ ուրեմն խոստովանելուց առաջ արդեն համարյա պարզ պետք է լինի, որ այն փոխադարձ է…
> 
> իսկ ինչպե՞ս ասել սիրո մասին… կարծում եմ՝ պետք չէ գրել ո՛չ բանաստեղծություններ, ո՛չ սիրո խոստովանություն պարունակող նամակներ… ամեն դեպքում ես հաստատ նման ձևով չեմ արտահայտի իմ սերը որևէ մեկի նկատմամբ: Պետք չէ ինքնախաբեյությամբ զբաղվել… սերը չի ծնվում առաջին հայացքից ու ոչ էլ առաջին հանդիպման ժամանակ: Սերը խոստովանելու համար այն պետք է բավականաչափ հասունացած լինի, իսկ եթե այդ նախապայմանը կա՝ ուրեմն դրական պատասխանն «անխուսափելի է»՝  անկախ խոստովանության ձևից… Սիրտս թելադրում է անկեղծանալ… չեմ ուզում նրան դեմ գնալ… Ասեմ, թե ինչպե՞ս եմ պատկերացնում այն սիրո խոստովանությունը, որն անելու եմ ՆՐԱՆ, ում գուցե դեռ չեմ ճանաչում կամ ճանաչում եմ՝ չգիտակցելով, որ հենց ՆԱ է…
> 
> Մեր հերթական հանդիպումից հետո կզգամ, որ սիրում եմ ՆՐԱՆ… եթե նույնիսկ այդ պահին իմ սերը փոխադարձ էչէ, ապա ևս մի քանի հանդիպում անց այն ԿԴԱՌՆԱ փոխադարձ… ինչպես որ ես, այնպես էլ ՆԱ կհասկանանք, որ սիրում ենք միմյանց… էլ ի՞նչ խոսքեր են անհրաժեշտ… նման պետքերում ամեն ինչ ավելի պարզ է,  քան ապակու վրայով դեպի ներքև սլացող անձրևի կաթիլը… գուցե հերթական հանդիպման ժամանակ փորձեմ առօրյա թեմաներից մեկից անցում անել դեպի ՄԵՐ զգացմունքերին… Բնականաբար կսկեմ անվստահ տոնով.
> -Գիտես, …(դադար 5-6 վայրկյան… լսում եմ միայն սրտիս զարկերի ձայնը) 
> -Գիտեմ…
> ՎԵՐՋ ամեն ինչ արդեն պարզ է… ոչ մի ավելորդ բառ…


*Հրաշալի~ է:*
*Սիրո խոստովանության ավելի լավ ձև ես չեմ պատկերացնում:*

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Օրինակ ժողովուրդ շատ անկապա՞ որ ՍՄՍ գրես 
> Մարդ էս չի ստացվում խոսքերով ասելը


Չէ, ինչու՞: Հեչ էլ անկապ չի։  :Wink:  Դա էլ է տարբերակ, եթե բարձրաձայն ասել դժվարանում ես։ Ոչ մի վատ բան չեմ տեսնում sms գրելու մեջ։ Ճիշտ է, առերես ասելն ավելի լավ է, համ էլ ռեակցիան անմիջապես կիմանաս, ոչ թե անհամբեր կսպասես՝ տեսնես ի՞նչ կասի... և այլն։ Բայց դե լրիվ հասկանում եմ բարձրաձայն ասելու անկարողությունը կամ դժվարությունը... Հեշտ բան չի։



> սիրող աչքերից էլ լավ փաստ? եթե տեսնես հաստատ կհավատաս, խասքերից մեծ արժեք ունեն` ըստ իս:


Ինչպես արդեն ասվեց, դա իդեալական տարբերակ է, բայց, ցավոք, շատ հազվադեպ է գործում. մենք հիմնականում դեռ շատ հեռու ենք աչքերի միջոցով նման գուշակություններ ու հաղորդագրություններ անելու ունակությունից։ Կարծում եմ՝ սխալվելու հավանականություն մեծ է, այնպես որ եթե համոզված չես, չարժե ռիսկի դիմել։




> Չէ է ինչ ՍՄՍ, _եթե ասելու էս_, կանգնի ու ուղիղ աչքերին նայելով գոռա,որ սիրում ես,թէ չէ ՍՄՍ-ն որնա


Չէ, գոռալն էլ է հիմնականում կինոներում լավ նայվում (ասենք, «Կամակոր կնոջ սանձահարումը» ֆիլմում Չելենտանոյին լավ է հաջողվում  :Hands Up: ), բայց կյանքում... չգիտեմ... Կարծում եմ՝ ծիծաղելի երևալու ու նպատակին չհասնելու վտանգը բավական մեծ է...  :Think:  Բացի դրանից, գոռալը և այդ կարգի արտառոց արտահայտչաձևերը մարդն ինքը պիտի շատ ցանկանա, որ կիրառի, թե չէ եթե մարդը գոռալու ցանկությոն չունի, պատկերացնում եմ, թե ինչ ծիծաղելի ու անհեթեթ տեսք կունենա, երբ պարտականություն կատարելու համար սկսի գոռալով սեր խոստովանել...  :Shout:   :Wacko: 

Ամեն դեպքում խոստովանելու ձևը պիտի սրտովդ լինի, դու ինքդ կիմանաս, թե ինչ ձևով խոստովանելիս ես քեզ հարմարավետ զգում, դրանից շատ բան է կախված։ Նույնիսկ ամենառոմանտիկ կամ ամենահաջող համարվող ձևերը կարող են անպիտան ու անհաջող դուրս գալ, եթե քեզ հարազատ չեն։ Այնպես որ խոստովանիր այնպես, ինչպես որ ինքդ ես ճիշտ գտնում։  :Smile:

----------


## Մանե

*Դու մի վախենա: Քեզ ոչինչ չի պատահի, որովհետև դու երկու սիրտ ունես: Եթե հանկարծ մեկը դադարի բաբախել, կբաբախի երկրորդը: Դրանցից մեկը քեզ մայրդ է նվիրել: Գիտե՞ս ինչպես: 19 տարի առաջ կարողացել է սիրել: Մի՛ ծիծաղիր: Անչափ դժվար է սիրելը: Երկրորդ սիրտը նվիրել եմ ես: Քեզ մոտ պահիր իմ սիրտը ու ոչ մի բանից մի վախենա: Ինձ համար մի անհանգստացիր: Հեշտ ու հրաշալի է ապրել աշխարհում,երբ իմ սիրտը քեզ մոտ է...*


 :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Ծով

Քեզ երբեք այսպես չեմ սիրել, ինչպես հիմա չեմ սիրում :LOL: 
Ո՞նց ա... :Jpit:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Այստեղ եկեք գրենք թե ինչպես մեր սիրելիին ՍԵՐ կխոստովանենք


քուր մի հատ կգա՞ս  :Blush: 
մի բան ասեմ, բայց ոչ մեկին չասես էլի
ուզում եմ ասեմ, որ ես... ես... դե արդեն հասկացար երևի  :Blush:

----------


## Մանե

Ես քեզ շատ, շատ, շատ, շատ, շատ, շատ, շատ,
շատ, շատ, շատ, շատ, շատ, շատ, շատ, շատ,
շատ, շատ, շատ, շատ, շատ, շատ, շատ, շատ,
շատ, շատ, շատ, շատ, շատ, շատ, շատ, շատ  :Scenic: 
Ուուուուուֆ,էլի մոռացա  :Pardon:  :Pardon:  :Pardon: 

 :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Մանե

> Դու մի վախենա: Քեզ ոչինչ չի պատահի, որովհետև ...


Հեղինակ՝* Լեոնիդ Ենգիբարով* :Wink:

----------


## Cesare

*Փնտրում եմ մի հատ թեթև նամյոկ :
Գուցե օգնեք :
Մեկ ել մի խնդրաք :
Մի քանի հավայի պատճառ կարաք ասեք զանգելու համար :*

----------


## Նորմարդ

> *Փնտրում եմ մի հատ թեթև նամյոկ :
> Գուցե օգնեք :
> Մեկ ել մի խնդրաք :
> Մի քանի հավայի պատճառ կարաք ասեք զանգելու համար :*


Դե նայած ում ես զանգում, ինչ տարիքի է նախասիրությունները և այլն, օրինակ կարող ես զանգել իմանալ *ՆՐԱ* որպիսությունը պատճառաբանելով թե վատ երազ ես տեսել, *ՆՐԱՆ* խորհուրդ տուր զգույշ լինել, ու մեկ էլ ձեռի հետ առաջարկի հանդիպել  :Blush:

----------


## Մանե

> *Փնտրում եմ մի հատ թեթև նամյոկ :
> Գուցե օգնեք :
> Մեկ ել մի խնդրաք :
> Մի քանի հավայի պատճառ կարաք ասեք զանգելու համար :*


Ինձ թվում ա էդ կախված ա նրանից,թե ինչպիսի միջավայրում ա շփումդ նրա հետ՝ դպրոց,պարապմունք,բակ և այլն  :Wink: 
Դրանից ելնելով էլ արդեն պիտի պատճառներ մտածես  :Wink:

----------


## Cesare

> Ինձ թվում ա էդ կախված ա նրանից,թե ինչպիսի միջավայրում ա շփումդ նրա հետ՝ դպրոց,պարապմունք,բակ և այլն 
> Դրանից ելնելով էլ արդեն պիտի պատճառներ մտածես


*
Ինքը ինձնից շատ հեռու ա հիմա:
Ես մենակ ուզում եմ շփում լինի :
Մի քանի անգամ ……ու կլինի :
Առաջինը իմ վրա ես մի բան կմտածեմ :
Բայց շարունակություն չեմ գտնում ……*

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Դե նայած ում ես զանգում, ինչ տարիքի է նախասիրությունները և այլն, օրինակ կարող ես զանգել իմանալ *ՆՐԱ* որպիսությունը պատճառաբանելով թե վատ երազ ես տեսել, *ՆՐԱՆ* խորհուրդ տուր զգույշ լինել, ու մեկ էլ ձեռի հետ առաջարկի հանդիպել


Յա~, Նորո՞: Էս ի՞նչ խորհուրդներ ես տալիս: Ուրեմն էդ խեղճ աղջկան տենց ահաբեկի, ինչ է թե զանգելու պատճառ գտնի՞: Գուցե էդ աղջիկը շատ զգայուն է ու երազներին հավատում է, պատկերացնու՞մ ես, թե ինչ վիճակի մեջ կընկնի...  :Sad:  Ու լրիվ ատեղի... Չէ, կարծում եմ, առանց ստեր փչելու էլ կարելի է ձև գտնել...  :Think:

----------


## Fashist

:Love: ժողովուրդ օգնեք կուզնայի ընտրածիս տալ մի բանաստեղծություն,իրա անունի առաջին տառերով :Love: 
ԱՆՈՒՆԸ  ԿԱՏՅԱ

----------


## Paradise

Չէ ինչ ուզում եք արեք մեկա ես մեկը ռուսերեն պիտի ասեմ

 А ЗНАЕШ? Я ВТЮРИЛСЯ В ТЕ :Wink:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Չէ ինչ ուզում եք արեք մեկա ես մեկը ռուսերեն պիտի ասեմ
> 
>  А ЗНАЕШ? Я ВТЮРИЛСЯ В ТЕ


Պատկերացրեցի իմ դեմքի արտահայտությունը այն դեպքում, երբ որևէ մեկն ինձ նման ձևով սեր խոստովաներ...  :Shok:   :Bad:  Կներես, բայց իրսք գռեհիկ ու անլուրջ է հնչում... Ոնց որ հայերեն ասես. «Գիտե՞ս, ես խփնվել եմ _քո_ *վրա*...»։  :Bad:  Նման արտահայտչաձևը դժվար թե որևէ լուրջ աղջկա կողմից լուրջ ընկալվի։

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Յա~, Նորո՞: Էս ի՞նչ խորհուրդներ ես տալիս: Ուրեմն էդ խեղճ աղջկան տենց ահաբեկի, ինչ է թե զանգելու պատճառ գտնի՞: Գուցե էդ աղջիկը շատ զգայուն է ու երազներին հավատում է, պատկերացնու՞մ ես, թե ինչ վիճակի մեջ կընկնի...  Ու լրիվ ատեղի... Չէ, կարծում եմ, առանց ստեր փչելու էլ կարելի է ձև գտնել...


Դե Անահիտ ջան սա ամենավերջին տարբերակն է, ար արժի դիմել բաըց ուրիշ տարբերակներ էլ կարամ ասեմ :LOL:

----------


## ivy

Իմ սիրած խոստովանությունն է՝ «Ես գժվում եմ քեզ համար...»: 
Եթե բանավոր, ապա ցածր, քնքուշ ու մի քիչ տխուր ձայնով: 
Եթե գրավոր, ապա վերջում կախման կետեր...
Ու անպայման հայերեն: 
 :Love:

----------


## Նորմարդ

Գիտես ես քեզ ասելու բան ունեմ, որոշել էի չասել բայց …  չեմ կարող, զգում եմ որ չեմ կարող այլևս … ամեն անգամ ձայնդ լսելիս զգում եմ, որ այսպես շարունակվել  չի կարող…
Գիտես ես քեզ սիրում եմ…  :Love:

----------


## ivy

> Գիտես ես քեզ ասելու բան ունեմ, որոշել էի չասել բայց …  չեմ կարող, զգում եմ որ չեմ կարող այլևս … ամեն անգամ ձայնդ լսելիս զգում եմ, որ այսպես շարունակվել  չի կարող…
> Գիտես ես քեզ սիրում եմ…


Իսկ ինչո՞ւ «այսպես շարունակվել չի կարող»:   :Smile:

----------


## Malu

Ես հիմա պատրաստ եմ կանգնել փողոցի մեջտեղում, ուր երթևեկություն է երկկողմանի,ու մարդիկ կանգած են փողոցի երկու կողմերում…
Դու սարսափած կնայես ինձ՝ մտածելով, թե գժվելեմ, և դու չես սխալվի,քանի որ ես իսկապես գժվում եմ քեզ համար (այլապես ինչու պետք է այս ուշ ժամին քունս կորցրած քեզ գրեի): Կփորձես առաջ գալ, որ ինձ փրկես գժությունից ու խենթությունից,իսկ ես կգոռամ.
– Ես ՔԵԶ ՍԻՐՈՒՄ ԵԵԵԵԵՄ: Լսում եք մարդիկ, ես սիրում եմ այս խելագառին՜՜՜՜

Ու բոլորը ժպիտը դեպքին, բայց և ապշած կնայեն մեզ:

----------


## Lapterik

> Ես հիմա պատրաստ եմ կանգնել փողոցի մեջտեղում, ուր երթևեկություն է երկկողմանի,ու մարդիկ կանգած են փողոցի երկու կողմերում…
> Դու սարսափած կնայես ինձ՝ մտածելով, թե գժվելեմ, և դու չես սխալվի,քանի որ ես իսկապես գժվում եմ քեզ համար (այլապես ինչու պետք է այս ուշ ժամին քունս կորցրած քեզ գրեի): Կփորձես առաջ գալ, որ ինձ փրկես գժությունից ու խենթությունից,իսկ ես կգոռամ.
> – Ես ՔԵԶ ՍԻՐՈՒՄ ԵԵԵԵԵՄ: Լսում եք մարդիկ, ես սիրում եմ այս խելագառին՜՜՜՜


Էսքան երկար մինչև ասես մեքենայի տակ կընկնես :Smile: :



> Ու բոլորը ժպիտը դեպքին, բայց և ապշած կնայեն մեզ::


Վերջում ընդմիշտ կոկա կոլա :LOL: 
Հ.Գ. կատակ էր:

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
Չեմ սիրում երկար բարակ նախադասությունները, նախադասության 2-3 բառից ամեն ինչ հասկանալի ա լինում ու խոստովանության համն ու հոտը կորում ա, դրա համար ինչ լինում է, թո'ղ որ լինի միանգամից, հանկարծակի մի վայրկյանում
«Ես Քեզ սիրում եմ» ու վերջ, էտ բառերը լսելուց մի ուրիշ հոգեվիճակի մեջ ես, քան որ մի 2 ժամ քեզ նախապատրաստում են:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Ես մի անգամ եմ առաջին անգամ նամակով եմ արտահայտվել , բանաստեղծության տեսքով ,ի միջի այլոց թեմաներից մեկում գրել եմ էտ բանաստեղծությունը , նայեք

----------


## Malu

> Էսքան երկար մինչև ասես մեքենայի տակ կընկնես:


Խոսքս առաջին սիրո խոստովանության մասին չէր, այլ հերթական գժական խոստովանության մասին: 
Իսկ առաջին անգամ ասել եմ երբ նա ինձ ամուր գրկել էր, սեխմել իրեն,ու ես հազիվ էի շնչում  :LOL:  մի կերպ այդ ամուր, բայց չափազանց հաճելի կապանքների միջից հասա նրա ականջին, որը ցրտից սառել էր: Շրթուքներով գրեթե hպվելով նրա ականջին, շատ ցածր, բայց հստակ ձայնով ասացի.« Ես քեզ սիրում եմ»: :Love:  Թե դրան ինչ հաջորդեց, էլ չեմ ասի  :Tongue:

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Իսկ ինչո՞ւ «այսպես շարունակվել չի կարող»:


Որովհետև խելագարվում ես/եմ/է, դե հասկացաք էլի  :Smile:

----------


## Lapterik

> Խոսքս առաջին սիրո խոստովանության մասին չէր, այլ հերթական գժական խոստովանության մասին:


Լավ արդեն հասկացա, մնացած բոլոր անգամների դեպքում մեքենայի տակ էլ չես ընկնի: :Smile: 
ԲԱյց քո առաջին սիրո խոստովանությունը լավն էր՝:

----------


## Երկնային

_ասեք «Շնորհակալ եմ, որ դու կաս», պրծեք էլի_ 

 :Love:

----------


## Սերխիո

Ես մեկ անգամ եմ սիրել ու հիմա էլ սիրում եմ ,ավա~ղ :Sad: 

Մեր մոտ մի քիչ ուրիշ ձև եղավ : 2 տարի սովորական կուրսեցիներ էինք ,հետո մի օր գրադարանում մենակ մնացինք ու ես  ասեցի .<< Ես քո նկատմաբ զգացմունք ունեմ,իսկ դու ?>>
Ինքն էլ << 5 տոկոս էլ ես >> :LOL:

----------


## Երկնային

_իսկ ամենակարևորը ոչ թե խոսքերն են, այլ հայացքը, ժպիտը.... 
«Ես քեզ սիրում եմ» նախադասությունը երբեմն ավելի ուժեղ կարող է լինել, քան «Ես քեզ շատ եմ սիրում» բառերը..._

----------


## Malu

Միևնուն է, որքան էլ հրաշագործ են այդ խոսքերը, բայց ամենակարող չեն: Կարևորը այդ բառերը չեն,այլ թե ինչ կա իրականում քո սրտում: Դա նա հաստատ կզգա:
Օրինակ ինձ մոտ ամեն անգամ նրա հետ հանդիպումը կարծես առաջին անգամ լիներ, քանի որ սիրտս անփորձ դեռահասի նման սկսում էր բաբախել,ու երբ նա ինձ գրկում էր, զգում էր իմ սրտի բաբախյունը, բայց արդեն իր կրծքի տակ: Այ այս դեպքում արդեն խոսքերն ավելորդ են,քանի որ սիրտն ինքն է ամեն ինչ քո փոխարեն ասում… ու նա դա զգում էր… :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Empty`Tears

Փակ են քո սրտի հերուներն իմ դեմ, հավետ քեզ կապվաց`քեզ oտար եմ ես, երբ խենթ խնդությամբ փայփայում ես ինձ, և սիրում եմ քեզ և քեզ չգիտեմ: Ով ես դու ՞, ով ես՞,- բնավ չգիտեմ.... Ապրելուց խաղցր է մերնել քեզ համար, զգալ որ դու կաս և լինել հերու, երկրպագել քեզ արանց սիրվելու, երազել միշտ քեզ - լինել քեզ օտար... :  :Love:   :Sad: 

Ավելացվել է 6 րոպե անց



> _իսկ ամենակարևորը ոչ թե խոսքերն են, այլ հայացքը, ժպիտը.... 
> «Ես քեզ սիրում եմ» նախադասությունը երբեմն ավելի ուժեղ կարող է լինել, քան «Ես քեզ շատ եմ սիրում» բառերը..._


 :Love:   :Good:

----------


## Լէգնա

Բարև սիրելի'ս, արի' նստենք գիշերվա հետ:
Հիշո՞ւմ ես, առավոտյան քեզ արթնացրեց խոհանոցից սիրային ելևէջների ակորդները` Ես քթիս տակ երգում էի ու թեյ պատրաստում:Հետո Դու համբուրեցիր Քո բազկի տակ, երազում ժպտացող մեր կորյունի աչուկները և եկար ինձ գարունելու:Հիշո՞ւմ ես` վերելակում հայտնաբերեցիր իմ հերթական քառատողը քո գրպանում. սեր էի մանել քեզ համար ու գրտնակել թղթին:Դու ժպտացիր,իսկ Ես զգացի, որ ժպիտդ տունս արթնացրեց սիրո քնից ու ինձ հրեց դեպի քո գրասեղան: Ես քո բույրը առա գրքերիցդ, նկարներիցդ ինձ ժպտացող իմ իսկ նկարից` քո մատների քնքշությունը համտեսեցի: Հիշո՞ւմ ես` աշխատանքային գրասեղանիդ հայտնաբերեցիր փոքրիկ արկղ, որտե~ղ ի զարմանս քեզ` վարդիս թերթիկներն էին, թիթեռներով կցված. գրասենյակդ լցվեց թիթեռներով, հիշո՞ւմ ես...
Ա~խ, ների'ր, այս ամենը դու չես կարող հիշել, ինքս էլ չեմ կարող, այս ամենը մի բույլի շող էր իմ երազից, պատմում եմ քեզ, որ Լույս իջնի քո աչքերին, դեռ չտեսված աչքերին: Այս ամենը ուղարկում եմ Քեզ, որ դեմքդ լցվի գարնան շնչով, որ Քո ոտնատեղերում ծաղկեն բոլոր տատասկները և Դու քայլես դեպի ինձ: Հարազա'տս, երբեք չտխրես, Ես միշտ ճանկռոտում եմ Քեզ մոտեցող ամեն մի տխրություն, հետո նրանց համեմում իմ ժպիտով: Գարո~ւնս մի բարկացի'ր, որ Քեզ կտրեցի աշխարհից ու անիմաստ, հեքիաթային տողերից եմ կախել, ների'ր պարզապես ուզում էի ասել, որ
Ես Սիրում եմ Քեզ:

Հ.Գ. Համբուրում եմ քո հայքյան աչքերը, տաք հագնվի'ր`չմրսես, մինչ հանդիպենք ու երկուանանք:

----------


## Ra$Ta

Էս հարցում ոչ մի ձականություն , ոչ մի խաղ , ոչ մի ավելորդ բառ չպետք է լինի , պետք ա նայես նրա աչքերի մեջ  , լինես լուրջ , դեմքիտ ժպիտ չլնի  ու լուրջ տրամադրված լինես , ոչ թե ցույց տաս որ լուրջ ես այլ իսկակնից լուրջ լինես ասես մենակ ճիշտը , էտ ճիշտնել էտ 4 բառերն են`"Ես Քեզ Սիրում եմ" , ոչ մի ավելորդ բան , ոչ մի բանաստեղծություն , այդ բառերից լավ բանաստեղծություն մեկել լռություննա : Աղջկեքը շների նման վախը զգում են վախը , դե լավ իմաստով էլի  :Smile: :

----------


## Adam_Smith

> Էս հարցում ոչ մի ձականություն , ոչ մի խաղ , ոչ մի ավելորդ բառ չպետք է լինի  :


Իսկական սիրո պարագայում  սիրահարի վարքագիծը, հայացքը, միմիկան լրիվ ու ավելի պատկերավոր արտահայտում են իր զգացմունքները ու իմ կարծիքով ավելի լավ սիրո խոստովանություն են, քան շատ դեպքերում արհեստական լուրջ դեմքով ու լուրջ տոնով ընդամենը 3 բառերի շարան ասելը: Ասել կուզեմ, որ եթե *հզոր* զգացմունք կա, ապա սիրո խոստովանությունը ինքնաբերաբար ստացվում է

----------


## Empty`Tears

Սիրում եմ քեզ...
Անցան շատ ամիսներ այն օրից, երբ վերջին անգամ տեսա քեզ…Հիշում եմ, գարնան վերջն էր,հանդիպեցինք իրար, դու ինձ չնայեցիր,սակայն ես քեզ սիրեցի արաջին հայացքից…Ամբողջ օրը միայն դու էիր գլխումս, սրտիս մեջ և ինձ հանգիստ չէիր տալիս…Լացում էր սիրտս, սակայն այդ արցունքները չէին ուզում, որ երևայնին աչքերիս վրա…Բայց մի օր փոքրիկ սիրտս չդիմացավ, դուրս հանեց աևցունքներս աչքերիս վրա և ասեց-ԿԱՐՈՏՈՒՄ ԵՄ ՔԵԶ...Եվ այժ թախծում է սիրտս, տենչալով քեզ տեսնել…Եվ ահա նորից գարուն է, ճիշտ այն ժամանակը, երբ կուզենայի նոր սեր գտնել, բայց ցավոք չեմ կարողանում քեզ մտքիցս հանել…Սիրտս հուզում է, որ դու ես միակը, ինչու՞ դու պետք է լինեիր իմ միակը, ինչու՞ դու չես գալիս, չէ- որ ես քեզ սիրում եմ…սիրում եմ ամբողջ հոգով, սիրում եմ ամբողջ սրտով, բայց դու չկաս…
  Աշխատանքային օրը մոտենում էր իր ավարտին…Ես և նա պատրաստվում էինք դուրս գալ, երբ ես զգացի նրա ակնդետ հայացքը…Նայեցի նրան ու զգացի, թե ինչպես  փաղցրեց հայացքը…Այդպիսի բան առաջին անգամ էր պատահում, ու մտածեցի ինձ թվաց…Քիչ անց զգացի նույն հայացքը, սիրտս սկսեց արագորեն հարվածել, ու ես հասկացա թե ինչ էր պակասում ինձ այդ ժամանակ…Դա այդ զույգ աչքերն էին, որ այդպես բարի նայում էին ինձ, վարդագույն հյութալի շուրթերն էին, որ մեղմիկ ժպտում էին ինձ ու հոգիս լցվեց թախիծով, ու հասկացա, որ ՍԻՐՈՒՄ ԵՄ ՔԵԶ...
Նվիրված է..

----------


## Adam_Smith

> Սիրում եմ քեզ...
> Անցան շատ ամիսներ այն օրից, երբ վերջին անգամ տեսա քեզ…Հիշում եմ, գարնան վերջն էր,հանդիպեցինք իրար, դու ինձ չնայեցիր,սակայն ես քեզ սիրեցի արաջին հայացքից…Ամբողջ օրը միայն դու էիր գլխումս, սրտիս մեջ և ինձ հանգիստ չէիր տալիս…Լացում էր սիրտս, սակայն այդ արցունքները չէին ուզում, որ երևայնին աչքերիս վրա…Բայց մի օր փոքրիկ սիրտս չդիմացավ, դուրս հանեց աևցունքներս աչքերիս վրա և ասեց-ԿԱՐՈՏՈՒՄ ԵՄ ՔԵԶ........


Հիանալի բառեր........................ Բավականին ազդեցիկ է հատկապես Lara Fabian-ի  Je t'aime երգի ուղեկցությամբ այս տողերը կարդալը....
 :Shok:  :Love:

----------


## Empty`Tears

> Հիանալի բառեր........................ Բավականին ազդեցիկ է հատկապես Lara Fabian-ի  Je t'aime երգի ուղեկցությամբ այս տողերը կարդալը....


Այո... ուղղակի խենթանում եմ ... Lara Fabian  Je t'aime  այս երգը շա՜տ եմ սիրում.. :Love:

----------


## Empty`Tears

Կարդա, եթե քո սրտի մեջ կա պահված ու անդավաճան սեր, կամ թե չի եկել նա ու անցել  մի շանթահար կայծակի նման կտրելով քո սրտի լարերը, որոնք երդում էին ճշմարիտ և ազնիվ սիրո մասին…Եթե քո սերը եկել ու անցել է անվերադարձ երազի նման, զարդարելով քո սրտի քախցր ու նվիրական հուշերով, ապա կարդա և թող վերջին անգամ քո սիրտը բաբախի սիրո քաղցրատենչ զգացումներով՝իմանալով, որ սերը բարձրանում է հառաչանքի գոլորշիներից…
Քաղցր ու փոխադարձ սերը, թաղցր է նրա ցնորքի տանջանքները, և սիրտդ սիրո փոթորկահույզ զգացումներով՝երգում եմ …Օ՜ ապրել ու ապրել եմ ուզում, կյանքից քախցր ու անուշ բան չկա…

*Նվիրված է....*

----------


## Adam_Smith

> Կարդա, եթե քո սրտի մեջ կա պահված ու անդավաճան սեր, կամ թե չի եկել նա ու անցել  մի շանթահար կայծակի նման կտրելով քո սրտի լարերը, որոնք երդում էին ճշմարիտ և ազնիվ սիրո մասին…...


Խոսքեր չկան... պարզապես ասեմ, որ կցանկանայի, որ շատ հայ աղջիկներ գոնե մի թեթև օժտված լինեին այսպիսի ռոմանտիկայի զգացումով... Այսքանը... Միգուցեև սխալվում եմ, բայց... :Shok:  :Love: 

Հ. Գ. Կցանկանայի հարցնել Empty Tears-ին ....Ինչու այդքան տխուր ստորագրություն?

----------


## Երկնային

> ... այդ բառերից լավ բանաստեղծություն մեկել լռություննա...


_Այո, լռությունը ամենաթանկն ա, որ կարող ենք տալ մեր սիրելիին… այն չես նվիրի ցանկացած մեկին, միայն ամենամտերիմին ու ամենասիրելիին… երբեմն այն ավելի շատ բան ա ասում, քան խոսքերը… սիրելի մարդու հետ պարզապես լռել ու իրար  նայելը դժվար թե կարելի լինի ինքնակամ ուրիշ բանի հետ փոխել… _

----------


## Երկնային

_Կան շատ մարդիկ, որոնք չեն կարողանում ասել իրենց սիրո մասին… հատկապես երբ որ այդ զգացմունքը շատ ուժեղ է, և համոզված չես, որ փոխադարձ է… կամ էլ համոզված ես, որ անփոխադարձ է…
Որոշ դեպքերում այդ բառերը այնքան էլ պարտադիր չեն, մյուս դեպքերում` չափից դուրս ցանկալի, քանի որ սիրահարված մարդիկ սովոր են իրականությունը ցանկալիի աչքերով տեսնել… իսկ դա արդեն ինքնախաբեություն կլինի…  
ամեն դեպքում, կան շատ արտահայտություններ, որ նույնն են նշանակում, ինչ որ «Ես քեզ սիրում եմ», երբ որ չես կարողանում հենց դա ասել… ինչպես որ ստորագրությունս էր…

Մենք ասում ենք «Շնորհակալ եմ, որ դու կաս, երբ չենք կարողանում ասել «Ես սիրում եմ քեզ»…_

----------


## Empty`Tears

*Հավատա ես ինքս անգամ չգիտեմ՝սիրում եմ թե՞ ոչ…
Հիվանդ պառկած մտածում եմ.-գուցե զանգեմ, սակայն ասել եմ.-միայն այն ժամանակ, երբ ինքս հասկանամ սիրում եմ  թե՞ ոչ…Գիտես երբ կողքիս ես ուզում եմ գրկել ամուր-ամուր..., սակայն մի կողմից էլ այնքան հեռու…Այնքան բան եմ ուզում ասել, սակայն չգիտեմ ինչից սկսեմ, միգուցէ նրանից, որ չեմ խոստովանում, որ իսկապես քո կարիքն եմ զգում…Տառապել չեմ ուզում, արցունք թափել նույնպես…Եվ հավատա փողադարձը չզգալով՝կփորձեմ   հեռու պահել քեզ  ինձանից…*

----------


## Empty`Tears

*"Ուշացած խոստովանություն"*

*....Այս ամենից հետո մի փոքր սպասիր, կանգ առ և մտածիր: Աշխարհը նույնն է, ոչինչ չի փոխվել: Դու էլ կանգնած ես երկու ոտքով նույն հողի վրա, սակայն այլ աշխարհով, այլ հույզերով և այլ մտածելակերպով: Նույնիսկ ուրիշ էին այն հարցերը, որ դու ցանկանում էիր տալ, աշխարհին մեկ րոպե առաջ: Բայց ին՞չ կատարվեց: Ես հասկացա միայն քիչ  հետո: Այն սուտը, որ  փչացրել էր իմ կյանքը՝զրկելով ինձ իմ միակ հույսերից և  երազանքներից, այժմ  խոստովանվում էր:  Բայց այդ « ուշացած» խոստովանությունը արժեքազրկվել  էր, կորցրել էր իր ամեն մի իմաստը: Ինչու՞ խոստովանեցի: Չէ՞ որ ես ամեն  աբն ունեի, ամեն ինչ լավ էր և հիասքանչ, ոչ ոք չէր կարող բացահայտել այդ սուտը: Չէ՞ որ աշխարհում ոչինչ  կախված չէր իմ ստից, չէ՞ որ կյանքը դեռ  շարունակվում էր, մենք  ապրում ենք նույն կյանքով և  ամեն բան նույնն էր… Ես այս հարցերը տալիս էի խոստովանությունից մեկ ժամ հետո: Բայց միթե հարցերից պատասխաններն « այո» էին: Այ՛ո, միայն նրանց համար էր, ովքեր չէին մասնակցում իմ ստախոսության գործում: Այդ երկար տարիների ընթացքում մեքս մի բան այրվում, կուտակվել էր ամպերի նման և ուզում էր լաց լինել  ջրառատ արցունքով, ուզում էր դուր փախչել իմ սրտից, բայց ես չէի հասկանում, այն մնում էր իմ սրտում և ավելի էր ցավեցնում : Բայց ինչ՞ու հանկարծ ցանկացա  խոստովանել իմ սուտը: Այժմ ես գիտեմ… Մի գուցե իսկապես  ուշացած խոստովանություն, միգուցե շուրջս ոչինչ չփոխվեց… Ում առաջ ես խոստովանում էի մնաց նույնը, նույն հայացքով, բայց մեջս մի բան հանդարտություն ծավալվեց… Միգուցե դա ինձ համար վատ էր, բայց այլևս չկար այն անճոռնի սուտը, որ այսքան ժամանակի  ընթացում բնակություն էր  հաստատել իմ հոգում...*

----------


## Empty`Tears

> Էս պուճուր բանաստեղծությունը իմ միակ իսկական, անկեղծ ու ձախողված սիրո խոստովանության նախորդ օրն եմ գրել <սրանից 5 տարի, 2 ամիս ու 23 օր առաջ:
> 
> Վաղը ես կգամ
> Ու քո առաջ ցրիվ կտամ
> Սրտիս բոլոր բեկորները,
> Ու կմեռնեն` դեռ չծնված,
> Բոլոր նրանք,
> Ովքեր, գուցե, դարեր հետո
> Իմ անունից կկորզեին այն բառերը,
> ...


Դավ~~.. 


Սեր , սեր, որքան էլ գրեմ, գրեմ, միևնույնն է չեմ հավատում...,  
հա բայց ինչու...? :Angry2:

----------


## ter8588

> Մի ծիծաղի, դրանք շատ ուժեղ խոսքեր են:


Դրանք ուժեղ խոսքեր են, բայց  երբ ճեն գնահատում ու չեն ուզւոմ անկեղծ լինեն քեզ հետ դա ավելի ուժեղ ու դաժան պահեր են.       
     Չնայած որ բոլորի համար չեմ կարքող ասել :Blush:  :Blush:  
Բայց իմ անցած սիրու համար եմ  ասում սա,, ասեմ նաև որ չեմ կարող մեղադրել ամբողջովին  իմ սիրած տղային, բայց նա պիտի իրա ասած դերասանություն չաներ և   իմ հետ իմ զգացմունքների հետ չխաղար, նա խաղաց ,բայց ես ել խաղացի իմանալով, որ նա իր առաջին սիրուց հետո ոչ մենկին չի կարողանում սիրել հավանել........   արդեն 7-տարի ա
  Եվ ինձ ինքը սկզբից ասել ա որ ինձ չի սիրում, իսկ մի պահ եկավ որ նա ինձ ուզում էր ասել ««Ես քեզ սիրում եմ բայց անկեծ, են ել ես փչացրեցի... :Blush:  :Blush: ,, »»բայց ես էլի խաղում էի այդ խաղը իրա օգնությամբ:  Նա ինձ չէր սիրում բայց նաև չէր ուզում ինձ կորցնել, 
 Բայց ես ել չէի կարող երկարացնել ասպիսի հարաբերությունը և նրան զանգեցի ասեցի որ գա ,խոսալւ բան կա....  Սկզբից չէր ուզում գալ, բայց հետո եկավ.
      Եկավ , ասեցի որ ել չեմ կարող այսպես ապրել ,ասաց ես չէի ուզում քեզ ցավ պատճմեղաոր եմ, եթե պատչառելեմ՞՞՞՞, չէ լավ ել գիտեմ որ պատչառել եմ  Կներես ես քո հանդեպ ոչ վատ  տրամադրվածություն չունէի, ..., հուսվեմ կներես ինձ.  ու ել չեմ ուզում ցավ պատչառել քեզ,   ...........................................................
   Եվ գնալուց առաջ ասեց լավը գիտես ինչնա ,որ սրանից հետո մենք մնանք լավ ընկերներ.   THE END   Այսպես ել ավառտվեց իմ սիրո պատմությունը տղուր ուրախ,դառը քաղցր պատմությունը, մնաց ինչպես մի հեքիաթ կախարդական  հավերժական մի հեքիաթ:   Ես սիրում եմ քեզ, ես քեզ սիրում եմ  երևի երբեք չունենամ,ու ել չհասկանամ թե ինչ է Սերը :Love:  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## ter8588

> Էս պուճուր բանաստեղծությունը իմ միակ իսկական, անկեղծ ու ձախողված սիրո խոստովանության նախորդ օրն եմ գրել <սրանից 5 տարի, 2 ամիս ու 23 օր առաջ:
> 
> Վաղը ես կգամ
> Ու քո առաջ ցրիվ կտամ
> Սրտիս բոլոր բեկորները,
> Ու կմեռնեն` դեռ չծնված,
> Բոլոր նրանք,
> Ովքեր, գուցե, դարեր հետո
> Իմ անունից կկորզեին այն բառերը,
> ...


Օրինակ ես  ամեն օրեմ գրել ու գրում Ես սիրում եմ քեզ և այտպիսի բաներ, ինձ դուր չի եկել որ ինչոր մեկը տենա բայց միչտ ունեցել եմ գրած, բոլորին չեմ ասել , ես չեմ սիրել Ես սիրում եմ քեզ Նախադասությունը ասել լիքը, կամ բոլորին, նույնիսկ իմ սիրած մարդկանց կամ սիրած տղային,  ինչոր բանկա մեջը որ չի թողնում, այնպեսա անում  որ ամաչեմ , օտար զգամ ավելի քան ինձ զգում եմ.     :Think:   ես միչտ իմ զգացմունքները սիրել եմ արտահայտել գրելով թղթին պատին ........ ցույց տալ բայց չասել, ես չեմ ասում որ ինչորմեկին սկսումեմ սիրել,հարգել  բայց ամնե ինչ անում եմ որ հասկանաա:   
  Ունեմ գրած մոտ 150- սիրո,աչխարհի,իմ զգացած,ապրած , պատկերացրած պահերի մասին  բանաստեղծություն կամ ոնց ուզում են թող ասեն , ամեն մեկը իրա կարծիքը ունի, ու այդ իմ գրած բանաստեղծախոստովանախոսքերով եթե մարդ կարդա կհասկանա այն իչ ունեմ իմ մեջ, ապրել եմ, ուզել ու չեմ ունեցել կամ ունեցել եմ,,,
      ասեմ քո գրածներնել ինձ դուր եկան . :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Love:  :Love:  :Love: 
 միչև օրս ես գրածներս պահում եմ ու գրում եմ բայց իմ ծնողները դրանք չեն տեսել չեն կարդացել:
   Ես սկսել եմ գրել 2002/3թ.-ից մոտաորապես 6-տարիա որ գրում եմ.
 մյուս մտնելուցս չմոռանամ կգրեմ 
  Սեր կյանք աջխարհ բնություն դժվար են չե՛՛ք կարծում

----------


## impression

երեխե՜ք...
էս ինչա կատարվում, մամա ջան
որտեղի՞ց եք էսքան պաթոս գտնում սիրո մեջ... ո՞վ ա ասել, որ սերը վերամբարձ ու ամպագոռգոռ զգացմունք ա
ու եթե նույնիսկ ասել են, դուք իրո՞ք տենց եք զգում...
սերն էն ամենաքնքուշ ու գողտրիկ բանն ա, որ կարա մարդ զգա, ու ինքն իրանով սերը վսեմ ա, ավելորդ մի զարդարեք, ծիծաղելի մի դարձրեք
սիրում եմ քեզ ասելը ամոթ չամոթ չգիտեմ, բայց պահ ա գալիս՝ ինքը պայթում ա քո միջից... ինքն իրան, առանց քո օգնության... առանց քո կամքը հարցնելու, որտև ինքը գործ չունի քո գիտակցության հետ, քո արժեքների, եսիմինչերի հետ, քո սպասելիքների, հավատքի ու մաշկի գույնի հետ...
ինքը պարզ ա ու խորը. 
կյանքում կգնա՞ք ձեր մորն ասեք ՄԱ՜ՅՐ իմ, օ՜ վսեմաշուք արարած, ես հենց հիմա տեղնուտեղը պատրաստ եմ արյանս վերջին կաթիլը տալ հանուն քո բարօրության... իհարկե ոչ... սակայն ոչ ոք չի կասկածում, որ պետք եղած դեպքում սիրով ամեն ինչ կզոհեք ձեր մոր համար, ուղղակի դա կանեք առանց ավելորդ ներկայացումների  :Smile: 

չգիտեմ ում եմ ասում, ուղղակի էս թեման բացեցի ու փակելս եկավ...

----------


## Janita Hero

> երեխե՜ք...
> էս ինչա կատարվում, մամա ջան
> որտեղի՞ց եք էսքան պաթոս գտնում սիրո մեջ... ո՞վ ա ասել, որ սերը վերամբարձ ու ամպագոռգոռ զգացմունք ա
> ու եթե նույնիսկ ասել են, դուք իրո՞ք տենց եք զգում...
> սերն էն ամենաքնքուշ ու գողտրիկ բանն ա, որ կարա մարդ զգա, ու ինքն իրանով սերը վսեմ ա, ավելորդ մի զարդարեք, ծիծաղելի մի դարձրեք
> սիրում եմ քեզ ասելը ամոթ չամոթ չգիտեմ, բայց պահ ա գալիս՝ ինքը պայթում ա քո միջից... ինքն իրան, առանց քո օգնության... առանց քո կամքը հարցնելու, որտև ինքը գործ չունի քո գիտակցության հետ, քո արժեքների, եսիմինչերի հետ, քո սպասելիքների, հավատքի ու մաշկի գույնի հետ...
> ինքը պարզ ա ու խորը. 
> կյանքում կգնա՞ք ձեր մորն ասեք ՄԱ՜ՅՐ իմ, օ՜ վսեմաշուք արարած, ես հենց հիմա տեղնուտեղը պատրաստ եմ արյանս վերջին կաթիլը տալ հանուն քո բարօրության... իհարկե ոչ... սակայն ոչ ոք չի կասկածում, որ պետք եղած դեպքում սիրով ամեն ինչ կզոհեք ձեր մոր համար, ուղղակի դա կանեք առանց ավելորդ ներկայացումների 
> 
> չգիտեմ ում եմ ասում, ուղղակի էս թեման բացեցի ու փակելս եկավ...


 :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  համաձայն եմ Լիլ ջան, ես դա նաև իմ վրա եմ վերցնում  :Wink:  մնացածը թող իրենք գցեն բռնեն :Wink:  
Ընտիր ասեցիր, աթսոս որ ռեպ անզօր եմ տալու  :Sad:

----------


## ter8588

> երեխե՜ք...
> էս ինչա կատարվում, մամա ջան
> որտեղի՞ց եք էսքան պաթոս գտնում սիրո մեջ... ո՞վ ա ասել, որ սերը վերամբարձ ու ամպագոռգոռ զգացմունք ա
> ու եթե նույնիսկ ասել են, դուք իրո՞ք տենց եք զգում...
> սերն էն ամենաքնքուշ ու գողտրիկ բանն ա, որ կարա մարդ զգա, ու ինքն իրանով սերը վսեմ ա, ավելորդ մի զարդարեք, ծիծաղելի մի դարձրեք
> սիրում եմ քեզ ասելը ամոթ չամոթ չգիտեմ, բայց պահ ա գալիս՝ ինքը պայթում ա քո միջից... ինքն իրան, առանց քո օգնության... առանց քո կամքը հարցնելու, որտև ինքը գործ չունի քո գիտակցության հետ, քո արժեքների, եսիմինչերի հետ, քո սպասելիքների, հավատքի ու մաշկի գույնի հետ...
> ինքը պարզ ա ու խորը. 
> կյանքում կգնա՞ք ձեր մորն ասեք ՄԱ՜ՅՐ իմ, օ՜ վսեմաշուք արարած, ես հենց հիմա տեղնուտեղը պատրաստ եմ արյանս վերջին կաթիլը տալ հանուն քո բարօրության... իհարկե ոչ... սակայն ոչ ոք չի կասկածում, որ պետք եղած դեպքում սիրով ամեն ինչ կզոհեք ձեր մոր համար, ուղղակի դա կանեք առանց ավելորդ ներկայացումների 
> 
> չգիտեմ ում եմ ասում, ուղղակի էս թեման բացեցի ու փակելս եկավ...



Լավ է ասված, ես ել դա ընդունում եմ,ու այդպես ել կա  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:  
  բայց թողնենք ,թող ամեն մեկն իր զգացած, ու պատկերացրած ձևով գրի :Cool:  :Cool:  և նաև փորձենք հասկանալ մյուսներին, չէք կարծում :Think:  :Think: 
Եվ կարծում եմ ,որ բոլորն էլ քեզ հետ պիտի համաձայն լինեն կամ ..... :Think:

----------


## Narinfinity

> Այստեղ եկեք գրենք թե ինչպես մեր սիրելիին ՍԵՐ կխոստովանենք  
> 
> և ով կարիք ունի``<Ամանչում է ասել,ձևը չգիտի,և այլն..........> բոլորով միասին օգնենք.


Դա պետք է լինի անսպասելի և անակնկալ...
Ասենք հանկարծ տանը նստած ինչ-որ բանով զբաղված ա, ու բակից սերենադի ձայներ են լսվում օրիգինալ քո կատարմամբ` քո երաժշտությունն ա ու քո բառերը, 
թող բոլորը լսեն որ դու և նա  :Love:  իրար...
Կամ առավոտյան դուրս նայելուց կտեսնի կամ կիմանա, որ իր անունը միլիոն ալ վարդերով գրել ես /երևի կտեղավորվի շենքի շուրջը/, կամ նրա անվամբ այգի ես բացել հենց իրենց տան մոտ, դիմաց... դա ֆանտազիա է , մտածելու վրայա, `էլ ինչ ասեմ?

----------


## ArmineIvanyan

> Դա պետք է լինի անսպասելի և անակնկալ...
> Ասենք հանկարծ տանը նստած ինչ-որ բանով զբաղված ա, ու բակից սերենադի ձայներ են լսվում օրիգինալ քո կատարմամբ` քո երաժշտությունն ա ու քո բառերը, 
> թող բոլորը լսեն որ դու և նա  իրար...
> Կամ առավոտյան դուրս նայելուց կտեսնի կամ կիմանա, որ իր անունը միլիոն ալ վարդերով գրել ես /երևի կտեղավորվի շենքի շուրջը/, կամ նրա անվամբ այգի ես բացել հենց իրենց տան մոտ, դիմաց... դա ֆանտազիա է , մտածելու վրայա, `էլ ինչ ասեմ?


կարծում եմ ավելի լավ է մի քիչ ավելի օրիինալ բան մտածել...սերենադները տարածված են...օրինակ կարելի է ասենք ուղղակի իսաներեն ասել "Te Quiero amigo....."....

----------


## Երկնային

> կարծում եմ ավելի լավ է մի քիչ ավելի օրիինալ բան մտածել...սերենադները տարածված են...օրինակ կարելի է ասենք ուղղակի իսաներեն ասել "Te Quiero amigo....."....


_Te Quiero amigo ես ինքս կհասկանայի միայն մի իմաստով` ես քեզ սիրում եմ, ընկերս (ի դեպ amigo մենակ արական սեռին ա վերաբերում )… ու նման կերպ ես իմ ամենամոտ ընկերներին կարող եմ շատ ազատ ասել` առանց մտածելու, որ ուրիշ կերպ կհասկանան… ու ուրիշ կերպ հասկանալ հնարավոր էլ չի (amigo-ն էդ իմաստը չի ներառում ուղղակի )_

----------


## Enigmatic

Իսկ իմ կարծիքով խոսքերը շատ հաճախ ուղակի ավելորդ են........

----------


## Ուլուանա

> կարծում եմ ավելի լավ է մի քիչ ավելի օրիինալ բան մտածել...սերենադները տարածված են...օրինակ կարելի է ասենք ուղղակի իսաներեն ասել "Te Quiero amigo....."....


Չեմ կարծում, թե սիրո խոստովանությունը որևէ օտար լեզվով անելն օրիգինալ կամ առանձնապես հետաքրքիր է։ Ինքս հաստատ չէի ցանկանա օտար լեզվով լսել սիրո խոստովանությունը. էդ բառերն օտար լեզվով ոչ մի դեպքում չեն կարող նույնքան (ավելիի մասին չեմ էլ խոսում) անկեղծ, ջերմ ու լուրջ հնչել, որքան մայրենի լեզվով։ Ամեն դեպքում դրանից մի տեսակ ցուցադրականության հոտ եմ առնում, իսկ ցուցադրականությունն ինձ ամենաշատ վանող երևույթներից է...

----------

Ribelle (30.05.2009), Դեկադա (30.05.2009)

----------


## Empty`Tears

Ահա ճիշտ է, մի տեսակ ուրիշ ձևով է հնչում  :Bad:  Այ որ հայերեն լեզվով ա դիմացինը ասում այն ամենը ինչ զգում է, այդ դեպքում կարելի է մտածել: :Yes: 
I love you հենց այսպես ուղղակի տանել չեմ կարողանում:  :Bad:  ոնց, որ մի տեսակ անկեղծ չի հնչում :Nea:

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

> Այստեղ եկեք գրենք թե ինչպես մեր սիրելիին ՍԵՐ կխոստովանենք  
> 
> և ով կարիք ունի``<Ամանչում է ասել,ձևը չգիտի,և այլն..........> բոլորով միասին օգնենք.


Ամեն առավոտ արեւն ինձ սեր է խոստանում. օզոնային շերտերով անցած անբիծ սեր։ Սիրո խոսովանությունը չի կարող լինել խավար, անդուր, գորշ… Այն մաքուր է, անկեղծ։ Սեր խոստովանողը պետք է գոնե մեկ անգամ զգա արեւի սերը։

----------


## impression

Ես շատ պրիմիտիվ եմ երևի, քանի որ մաքսիմումը, ինչին ի վիճակի եմ, հետևյալ խոսքերն են՝ _նենց եմ քեզ սիրում_...

----------


## Narinfinity

> Իսկ իմ կարծիքով խոսքերը շատ հաճախ ուղակի ավելորդ են........


Համաձայն եմ,
Կարելի է սիրեցյալին պարզապես պարի հրավիրել, ու թատերականացված ու սցենարով
զարգացող այդ պարը ցույց կտա թե որքան խորն են սիրո ծաղկի արմատներն քո սրտում
Առանձ խոսքերի, միայն աչքերով սիրել և լուսավորել օրերը կյանքի խավար ճամփեքին... :Sad: 

Միթե այս կյանքում դյուրին է սիրել,
Իհարկե դժվար, շատ հեշտ է ասել,
Բայց և քաղցրաշուրթ երգերով մենք միշտ,
Սիրում ենք սիրո երգերն բարբառել,
Օ, որքան ազատ ու որքան հեշտ է,
Երբ ողջ աշխարը տեղյակ է արդեն,
Որ սիրում ես դու, պաշտում, ահա տես,
Անձրևի նման, կաթիլներ կարծես,
Սահում ես, թեթև թերթիկներով հեզ,
Ճերմակ վարդերի, բարձր ամպի պես... :Shok: 

Ավելացվել է 10 րոպե անց



> կարծում եմ ավելի լավ է մի քիչ ավելի օրիինալ բան մտածել...սերենադները տարածված են...օրինակ կարելի է ասենք ուղղակի իսաներեն ասել "Te Quiero amigo....."....


Օրիգինալ?, այո իհարկե, բայց անակնկալ,
Ենթադրեն թե նա ուզում է գնալ զբոսնելու միքիչ,
Դու նախապես ունես հարմար մի այգի,
Գնում ես և շուտ զարդարում ես այն վարդերով տարբեր,
Ծիածանագույն, նաև անմոռաց,
Այդ այգին փոքրիկ, թող որ նվիրես ու կոչես նաև նրա անունով,
Մթնոլորտն այնտեղ թող ճերմակ, թեթև զգացմունք բերի,
Շուրջը ծաղիկներ, բույսեր շատ սիրուն, բույրերով բազում,
Մի անուշ ձայնով թող թռչնակ լինի, ու ձեր հանգիստը նա կապահովի,
Նայիր միշտ նրան, իսկ թե չնայես, հիշիր միշտ նրան,
Սիրիր աչքերը, բարի ու անկեղծ, նվիրվիր նրան ճերմակ վարդի պես... :Shok:

----------


## Երկնային

> Ես շատ պրիմիտիվ եմ երևի, քանի որ մաքսիմումը, ինչին ի վիճակի եմ, հետևյալ խոսքերն են՝ _նենց եմ քեզ սիրում_...


_ամենաօրիգինալությունը հենց դրանում ա, Լիլ…  ասել առանց ճոռոմ-ճոռոմ բառերի, այնպես, որ մարդ զգա, որ իրոք էդպես ա…  իսկ ես հավատում եմ, որ դա արվեստ ա ասել «ես քեզ սիրում եմ» ուղղակի, նույնիսկ «ես քեզ շատ եմ սիրում»-ից հազար անգամ ուժեղ կարող ա լինի…_

----------


## Հայկօ

Կյանքում չեմ արել:

----------

Ribelle (30.05.2009)

----------


## Empty`Tears

Կարծում եմ էլ մոտս չի էլ ստացի սիրո խոստովանություն անել:  :Smile:  
Որ փոքր ժամանակ տիկնիկներով խաղում ես, շորիկներ հագցնում, հետո մեծանում ես ու այդ ամենի ժամանակը, հավեսը անցնում ա, նույն էլ Սիրո Խոստովանությունն ա, բայց դա տարիքի հետ կապ չունի, այլ  մեջիցդ մի բան կոտրվում ա ու միանգամից հավեսդ անցնում ա:  :Smile:

----------


## Elmo

> Կյանքում չեմ արել:


Ես էլ չէի արել, որովհետև կյանքում չ՝ի սիրել:
Սիրեցի, խոստովանեցի, պատասխան ստացա, ամուսնացանք  :Yahoo:

----------

Jarre (31.05.2009), Nadine (02.06.2009), Nun ... (01.06.2009), One_Way_Ticket (30.05.2009), Selene (06.06.2009), Surveyr (02.06.2009), Tig (01.06.2009), Երկնային (30.05.2009), Ուլուանա (02.06.2009), Ֆրեյա (30.05.2009)

----------


## nune'

իմ մոտ էլ ընենցա, որ երբեք բանը ՛դուր գալուց՛ չի անցել, երբևէ չեմ հիշում, որ ասեմ՝ ես քեզ սիրում եմ և այլն. չգիտեմ, մի տեսակ վախենում եմ էդ բառերից, իմ համար դրանք շաաաաաաատ լուրջ բառեր են, որ ամեն մեկի ու ամեն հոգու չես կարող ասել..ոնց որ հիմա ընդունվածա էլի....խոստովանել եմ կարողա, որ դուրս գալիսա էդ մարդը, բայց միայն դուր գալ, չգիտես ինչի.

----------


## Ungrateful

Շատ եմ խոստովանել... կարծելով թե սիրել եմ... զգացմունքների մասին չասել, ամաչելու պատճառով իմ համար անհասկանալի է... ավելի շուտ մերժում ստանալու ՎԱԽ...
իհարկե եթե չես ասում, պարզ է որ մերժում չես ստանում... բայց նայեվ կորցնում ես սիրաց մարդու հետ լինելու շանսը....
ինչպես ասացի շատ անգամ եմ սեր խոստովանել, բայց նոր եմ հասկանում որ միայն 1 անգամն է ճիշտ եղել, իրոք երբ իրոք սիրել եմ.... այդ 3 բառը (Ես Քեզ Սիրում եմ) ինձ 1 տարով տեղափոխեց իրական Դրախտ.... բայց այդ 1 տարին անցավ, և հետո....իրական դժողք, որը շարունակվում էր իմ մոտ միքանի ամիս (թե հոգեպես թե ֆիզիկապես...) բայց ուրախ եմ որ սիրել եմ,  զգացել եմ դա, սովորել եմ սիրել, ապրել եմ դրախտում այդ ժամանակ ինձ իդեալական թվացող մի աղջկա հետ.. անցել է մոտ կես տարի, մինչ հիմա ինվոր բան իմ մեջ մնացել է, չեմ հասկանում ինչ է.... 
հիմա չգիտեմ սերը լավ բան է թե վատ... (վախենում եմ նորից սիրել, չի ստացվում, չեմ ուզում... չգիտեմ)
ամեն դեպքում երբեք մի ամաչեք, մի վախեցեք ասել այդ  բառը հակառակ դեպքում ինչպես նշեցի վերևում - կկորցնեք ձեր միակ շանսը  :Wink:

----------

E-la Via (21.11.2010), Lianik (21.11.2010), Աբելյան (07.06.2009)

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Դու...Դու նման ես առավոտյան ծագող արևին, որ իր ջերմ շողերն է սփռում մարդկանց հոգիներին,լուսավորելով ու ջերմացնելով, երջանկացնելով նրանց անգույն գոյությունը, Դու մեղմ հովիկ ես, որ սուրում է մարդկանց շուրջ , հովացնելով նրանց այրված սրտերն ու վառվող շուրթերը,նման ես մաքուր ու ջինջ ջրի, որ հագեցնում է մարդկանց ծարավ մտքերն ու կյանք պարգևում չորացած հույզերին, նման ես կենսատու հողին, որ սնում և պահպանում է ամեն տեսակի գոյություն, նման ես աստղերին ,որ ձգում են կարոտած հոգիները դեպի իրենց, ու նման ես չքնաղ լուսնին, որ իր ամոթխած ու նուրբ հայացքով ստիպում է սիրահարներին նայել միմյանց աչքերի և այնտեղ տեսնել անհուն, անվերջ ՍԵՐՐՐՐՐՐՐՐՐՐՐ........

----------

Meme (21.11.2010)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Դու...Դու նման ես առավոտյան ծագող արևին, որ իր ջերմ շողերն է սփռում մարդկանց հոգիներին,լուսավորելով ու ջերմացնելով, երջանկացնելով նրանց անգույն գոյությունը, Դու մեղմ հովիկ ես, որ սուրում է մարդկանց շուրջ , հովացնելով նրանց այրված սրտերն ու վառվող շուրթերը,նման ես մաքուր ու ջինջ ջրի, որ հագեցնում է մարդկանց ծարավ մտքերն ու կյանք պարգևում չորացած հույզերին, նման ես կենսատու հողին, որ սնում և պահպանում է ամեն տեսակի գոյություն, նման ես աստղերին ,որ ձգում են կարոտած հոգիները դեպի իրենց, ու նման ես չքնաղ լուսնին, որ իր ամոթխած ու նուրբ հայացքով ստիպում է սիրահարներին նայել միմյանց աչքերի և այնտեղ տեսնել անհուն, անվերջ ՍԵՐՐՐՐՐՐՐՐՐՐՐ........


Ու հնչում ա աղջկա պատասխանը. «Փախար»  :Crazy:

----------

"Green eyes" (31.01.2011), kyahi (21.11.2010), matlev (21.11.2010), My World My Space (21.11.2010), paniaG (25.01.2011), Ungrateful (22.11.2010), V!k (21.11.2010), Աբելյան (22.11.2010), Արևհատիկ (21.11.2010), Հայուհի (21.11.2010), Մանուլ (05.12.2010), Սլիմ (21.11.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

> Ու հնչում ա աղջկա պատասխանը. «Փախար»


Եժ, գիտե՞ս ինչ հիշեցի...

էն որ աղջիկն ասում ա.
- Օ՜յ, լինեինք կարա՜պ, թռչեինք երկի՜նք, իջնեինք ջրին....
Տղեն`
- Ախչի չեմ ջոգում խի՞ տենց դիշովի կայֆի համար *ռներս թրջենք.... :LOL:

----------

"Green eyes" (31.01.2011), *e}|{uka* (21.11.2010), Ariadna (24.01.2011), E-la Via (21.11.2010), kyahi (21.11.2010), matlev (21.11.2010), paniaG (25.01.2011), Ungrateful (22.11.2010), Աբելյան (22.11.2010), Արևհատիկ (21.11.2010), Մանուլ (05.12.2010), ՆանՍ (22.11.2010), Սլիմ (21.11.2010)

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

> Ու հնչում ա աղջկա պատասխանը. «Փախար»


Ուրեմն աղջիկ չի , սատանայա  :Think:

----------


## Սլիմ

> Ուրեմն աղջիկ չի , *սատանայա*


Բոլոր կանայք էլ մի քիչ դրանից ունեն, չգիտեիր? :Wink:  :Tongue:

----------

E-la Via (21.11.2010), paniaG (25.01.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

սերը հո հանցագործություն չի՞ որ խոստովանես… չէ մի… սիրո մատնություն… կամ սուտ մատնություն…

----------

Kuk (24.01.2011), Ungrateful (22.11.2010), Սլիմ (24.01.2011)

----------


## Սլիմ

> սերը հո հանցագործություն չի՞ որ խոստովանես… չէ մի… սիրո մատնություն… կամ սուտ մատնություն…


Ինքնակամ ներկայանաս մեղայականով :LOL:

----------

Lianik (21.11.2010), Mephistopheles (21.11.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

> էն որ աղջիկն ասում ա.
> - Օ՜յ, լինեինք կարա՜պ, թռչեինք երկի՜նք, իջնեինք ջրին....
> Տղեն`
> - Ախչի չեմ ջոգում խի՞ տենց դիշովի կայֆի համար *ռներս թրջենք....


 Ատու՛մ եմ քեզ, օ՜ձ: :Jpit: 
(c)

----------

Mephistopheles (22.11.2010)

----------


## Tianshi

> սերը հո հանցագործություն չի՞ որ խոստովանես… չէ մի… սիրո մատնություն… կամ սուտ մատնություն…


Հանցագործությունը հանցագործություն չէ, ուղղակի  բառն է խիստ սազական : Էդ բառի մեղքն էլ կայանում է նրանում, որ ինչ-որ իմաստով բազմիմաստ է: ՀԻմա բռնենք դրա պատճառով " խոստովանությունը" փոխենք?

----------


## Արամ

> Հանցագործությունը հանցագործություն չէ, ուղղակի  բառն է խիստ սազական : Էդ բառի մեղքն էլ կայանում է նրանում, որ ինչ-որ իմաստով բազմիմաստ է: ՀԻմա բռնենք դրա պատճառով " խոստովանությունը" փոխենք?


 հանցագործս :Love:

----------

Tianshi (25.01.2011)

----------


## Դեկադա

Հետաքրքիր ա, որ էսքան դրել սցենարներ եք մշակել ո՞նց ասել, որտեղ ասել, ի՞նչ դիրքով ասել, իրականում գոնե մի անգամ իրականացվե՞լ ա, թե՞ ուղակի երազանքներ ա: Ասեք «Քեզ սիրում եմ» պրծեք վայ: Դրանից ազդեցիկ խոսքեր չկան ու ամենալավ սցենարն անգամ գլուխը կկախի:

----------


## paniaG

խմում էս մի քիչ, մի 3 շիշ, ու ինքնստինքըան կստացվի :Love:

----------

